# Can this be made into a homemade cage?



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I was bored and looking on Walmart.com, I came across this 3 drawer thing and was wondering if it would make a good homemade cage:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8282897&findingMethod=rr&


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i was looking at those at walmart! i think if you put mesh it the front then it would work great  . as long as you make sure there are no spaces at the top of each drawer for them to get out of


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I've tried this with a very similar drawer setup and found that the mice can escape easily between the spaces. If you put mesh on top of each drawer as well as on the front of them, I think it would work perfectly, though!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks. I'll check the spacing and stuff on them and pick up some mesh.


----------



## Sarodentry (May 24, 2010)

I bought one of those the other day. The only problem you'll have with them are the space above after you slide in the drawer. I'm thinking of getting another one and placing something in the middle to make 2 cages and put mesh on the top of it so the mice don't escape. Im using the one i have now for my art supplies. But im sure it will work if you modify it. I might even take off the top with a soldering iron and so that condensation doesn't collect on the top of it.


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

yep


----------



## theturtlepond (Jun 12, 2010)

I use some like it. They need a lot of work though. I put screen on the front, and wood on the sides above the edge of the drawer to prevent escape. The water bottles are hard to put on these. You can drill a hole on the side of the cage and wire it there or put it on the front or back. But with those options you will have to un-wire them to take the cage out. Or you can drill a hole at an angle on the small side peice by the wood piece which doesn't need removed. I am making it sound complicated but it is pretty simple but it takes some time. I will try to get some pics up of what I have.


----------

